# I hope nobody had trains on this fedex truck



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/passenger-train-crashes-fedex-truck-shocking-video/story?id=45022454


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I saw this on the news this evening. Yep, some people or businesses won't be getting their packages as expected. Luckily, no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

It appears that the crossing arms came down after the train. Still no excuse, you should always look both ways, twice.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy guacamole!! That's not good.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Another Fedex truck crossed in the opposite direction seconds before the train hit the truck. The gates were up. Looks like equipment failure and driver distraction, probably looking at the other truck.

If the gates had gone up shortly before that would have also been a contributing factor. "Problem fixed, lets go."

FedEx is lucky that two trucks weren't involved... and that nobody was hurt.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Trains always win these encounters.

Bill


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Utah Transit Authority said in its statement. "Preliminary information indicates the gates were affected by the severe ice and snow conditions at the time and were in the default 'down and active' position, as they are programmed." 

Why would the UTA ever say this? It's so obvious the gates are up and only drop after impact.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's where my shipment went, I'm going to have to complain about parking on the tracks!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

tabkld93 said:


> Utah Transit Authority said in its statement. "Preliminary information indicates the gates were affected by the severe ice and snow conditions at the time and were in the default 'down and active' position, as they are programmed."
> 
> Why would the UTA ever say this? It's so obvious the gates are up and only drop after impact.


I saw a report where UTA said that the arms did default down, and an employee showed up and raised them. If that's true, why didn't he stay and direct traffic until they were operating correctly?

But I agree with others who said you ALWAYS look and listen! Mechanical and electrical systems do fail sometimes!


----------

